# Does my python want to hurt me



## Jayb84 (Aug 17, 2008)

My python has not eaten for 2 days and wont eat his mouse. i put my hand in tank to change water and he sprung and bit me. It didn't hurt but i was a lil shocked and now i am scared to handle him again. should i be? he is only 22 inches long and a baby but will he be aggresive with me or was it just coz he is hungry? if any1 cud give me sum advice i wud really be greatful


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

how often are you feeding your baby?


----------



## Jayb84 (Aug 17, 2008)

i have had him a week and gave him his first feed on saturday the day he bit me, but now everytime i go near him he coils and luks like he is goin 2 strike.


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

i had the same problem with my anerystic corn snake and i was really scared to pick him up but i got anoyed and just picked him up and once i had hold of him he calmed down and didn't try to bite me he still does it sometimes but i just pick him straight up.dont be scared to pick you python up just pick it straight up wear gloves if u want lol just dont grab it to near to its head


----------

